# Remote thermometer



## john pen (Feb 6, 2005)

any input on this..or suggestions on a different one ? I want to be able to monitor pit temp and meat temp...

http://store.everythinghome.org/maetresmth.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

That question has sparked many a debate over on TVWB.  Maverick makes a good remote that has both a high and low temp alarm.  There was a bad run for a while where the range between the units was only a few feet to a few yards but their customer service was great in replacing the defective units.  Some people had to go through a couple or 3 units before getting a good one but for the most part, everyone was happy in the end.

Now the Nu-Temp 701 is a remote and transmitter like the Maverick but it only has a high OR low alarm.  It does, however, accept 2 additional transmitters for a total of 3 and it has great range.  

Here's a special that Mords over on TVWB set up that is good ‘till May.  Also, I would recommend that you do a search on TVWB and read up on some of the pro’s and con’s ~ There’s a million of them over there…


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 6, 2005)

I was one that did get a bad one, actually 2, but Maverick did keep replacing mine until I got a good one at no cost to me.  I am very happy with its performance and it is much more economical than the Nu-Temps.  

Not saying one is better than the other but you can use up to 3 additional units with NU-Temp to monitor more pieces of meat.

There are some other differece but they are very minor and can be worked around!

It's up to you and how much $$$ you want to spend.  If money isn't an object than I would push you towards the Nu-Temp...if it is a concern, the ET-73 works great!


----------



## Finney (Feb 7, 2005)

I have, and like both.  The Nu-Temp probably does have a little better range than the Maverick.
I use which ever I decide right before the cook starts. 

I really like the High/Low temp alarms on the Maverick pit probe.


----------

